
Lead Detected in Drinking Water of Almost 1 in 5 California Schools - sahin-boydas
https://www.ewg.org/release/lead-detected-drinking-water-almost-1-5-california-schools
======
DantesKite
On a side note, purchasing a reverse osmosis water filter was one of the best
choices I’ve ever made in my life. I’ve gotten so much return value from it.

No more waking up in the morning thirsty as hell. Or constantly filling
galling jugs at the store. Or littering the house with bottles and bottles of
water.

For the longest time the reverse osmosis water filter systems didn’t really
improve in design, so changing filters was a bit of a pain. Water would leak
everywhere and you had to put considerable effort every time you wanted to
open the system up.

Recently, I got a new system called the Brondell Circle Reverse System. It’s
beautiful. Easy to change filters. Reverse flushing so your filters last
longer. Reduced pressure so you don’t have to worry about leakages; wastes
less water as it’s filtering.

Like watching Christ turn water into wine every morning. A miracle.

People lament about the quality of their water. And rightfully so when it
endangers the lives of their children.

But with a little foresight, while the government and municipal districts get
their shit together, you can solve the problem at home. It’s remarkable.
Whatever godforsaken elements fall into the water, a reverse osmosis water
filter can get 99% of it out.

A miracle for our time.

~~~
saurik
> No more waking up in the morning thirsty as hell.

How does this one work? Are you hooked up to the filter overnight?

------
pkaye
I found the map here:
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/MapJournal/index.html?appid=9d17...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/MapJournal/index.html?appid=9d17731cae2c4452957fadc5d8ee2d75)

